# Thanks for organising MHF at Shepton Mallett



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks to Jackie and Jenny and others for organising the get together at the Shepton Show. It was good to put names and vans to faces. Congratulations to those who bought new vans and thanks for the help I received with my Sat TV. A great weekend!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

My thanks as well, we had a great time. 

There was 21 vans attending from MHF and what a nice crowd they all were.

There were also many MHF day visitors who popped in for a chat. Dave (Nukeadmin) and Chris (G2EWS) and family were amongst them and we had a lovely lunch with them.

We enjoyed two nights in the show bar with the whole crowd. A great weekend.

Oh and the show was not bad either :lol: 


stew


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*shepton mallet show -*

we were very dissapointed at the state of and lack of facilities at the show..with all that revenue, you'd think we could be afforded a decent few drinking water taps!Yes i know that they are turned off because of frost...but a rep could have turned them on for the weekend...and all the sheep droppings were a damn nuisance!....! compared to tractor operated lawn mowers ..sheep are cheap i suppose!! we and many oppo's wont be going in the winter again!..and being ex-forces, i'm used to roughing it ..but bear in mind that we all paid our 20 quid to purchase items at the show.

still nice to meet some nice people (MHF members)...i've had my whinge so off i go!.....slaphead :evil: :evil:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y add my thanks to the rally team for a cracking rally with a good turnout even for this time of year 

Oh and thank Shona once again for lunch Stu and thx to John (LadyJs other half) for keeping me permanently topped up with Coffee


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I just want to add my thanks to Jacquie and Jenny for all their hard work organising everything. 
It was lovely meeting some of the MHF members. Nearly bought a new motorhome, a Rapido, but decided at the moment not to go ahead, need a better deal :wink: 
We were lucky with the weather on the whole and the drive home was better than driving to the show, i.e. minus the gales and now that I have had "Airide" fitted".
good to see you again nuke.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: shepton mallet show -*



slaphead said:


> we were very dissapointed at the state of and lack of facilities at the show...........


Hi Slaphead

If only you had booked with us in advance. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

MHF had an excellent pitch, on hard-standing with electric hook-up, close to the show and all amenities. Glad you managed to meet up with some of our members though.

We had a great weekend meeting old and new friends and I think the dealers did particularly well out of us!!! 4 bought new vans that I know of!! Anybody know of any more?

Look forward to the next time.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

I would also like to give my thanks to Jackie and Jenny for what was our first and certainly not last rally. It was particularly nice to put faces to names and meet what I can only describe as a great bunch of friendly folks. The only problem we had all weekend was someone?? sold me a MHF pennant and as I had no pole to fly it from I had to exchange the motor home for one with an aerial. 

:lol: :lol: 

Steve and Jo F


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes thanks to Jackie and Jenny. 
This was only our 2nd time out with MHF (be it a short one) but great to meet others again and new faces too.
Quite different to the Sept show, but still very enjoyable.
For those who don`t know us, we were the ones in the VW T25!

(Hey, we gotta start somewhere)!!!! :lol: 
Sue and Ian


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi to everyone

Thanks to Jackie and Jenny for a lovely weekend. 

We were very pleased with the MHF location plus electric (although the weather was pleasantly mild and we only needed the heating on for a short time). 

It was nice to meet up with members we've met before and some new ones.

Paul's Mum and Dad came with us for the weekend and almost spent our inheritance on a motorhome!!! They are planning to buy a newer model than the one they saw at the show very soon.

Hope to see you all again in the not too distant future on another rally. 

Debbie and Paul


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Yes, many thanks to Jacquie and Jenny, also their husbands John & Ken who all worked together to make it another really successful rally, we couldn’t have had a better pitch, hard standing with electric and only a 30second walk to the first hall.

It was great to see and meet so many happy people, Batch’s sat/dish had many of us memorised going around and around but pleased they got it sorted out.

Lovely weekend and thanks to all that made it such an enjoyable weekend.

MHS…Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup, thanks to K & J-cubed for hosting and to all for their company. I found it a very relaxing weekend; just the job after a crazy couple of weeks at work and home.

Plenty of feet-up time, cosy in the van with silent leccy-heating, reading & catching up on John Deed & Desperate Housewives, the constitutional ad-hoc groups clustered outside vans, natter in the bar and popping just a few yards from the van to spot the odd useful thing on the stands.

I didn't take many photos, in fact most were of a jungle-airbrushed van that probably should go in the Strange-but-True gallery!

Till the next one! 

Dave


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Thank to All*

Well our first foray intpo a MHF meeting came and went.
Everyone we met offered freindly welcomes and some very useful advice (Like never eat yellow snow).
And yes I as a few others did experience a little flurry and I'll stand by that under torture.
A little trepidation with Kids and Weather but need not have worried, they both loved the motorhomes and clambered through them finding things most adults would not even think of. They were in their element when they discovered that they didn't have to pay the ticket prices and bartered a few discounts when off on their own. Although what we are going to do with seventeen motorhomes we don't know.
Nice to see Jessica, although as Mum was in 'Chat' mode most of the time (LOL) we didn't like to intereupt and make our prescence known.
We didn't make the foray into the bar for reasons we have explained on this site before but it wasn't anything personal we can assure you.
Once again Thank You to everyone and lets hope for a succesful 'Newark Experiment'.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Kevin, Pauline, Jamie & Meegan 

Shona suddenly said on the way back she was expecting to bump into you all. I think the sign of a great weekend is that it seems to finish before it has started  . Will have to make sure we all meet up at Newark


stew


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi, also like to thank the organisers & in fact everyone we met for being so friendly & helpful.
Felt a little better this A.M. as I checked the German websites and with the extras we got not a great deal diff. in price from importing myself.
This elation was short lived as I'm now in the process of knocking down approx. 20 ft. of 6ft. high wall as i'm 1ft short in the parking area the wall rebuild will be at a later date.
Still thanks again for a great w/end.

Alex & Lin.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All, 

I would like to thank you all for turning up at Shepton and making it another smashing weekend, another lot of really nice folks. 
Sorry we couldn't fit you in Slaphead as it happened we had 2 that didn't turn up so you could have come on with us, but as they hadn't let me know they were not attending we had to keep there pitches. 

Zoro Steve it would have been cheaper to have bought a pole to stick your pennant on :lol: 

G2EWS Chris let me know when you will be appearing again and I will send you a map :roll: :lol: 

As others have said there didn't seem to be as much there this year but then the weather could have put some off, the wind was really bad on the Thursday. Shepton in September is a much bigger show and hopefully the weather will be great like last year.

Look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our thanks to Jaqui and Jen for an extremely well organized rally. Especially as I was able to snatch a hook-up at the last minute. We really enjoyed the evening gatherings in the bar and meeting friends old and new.
Am spending the weekend measuring and re-measuring the drive to make sure the new baby will fit in. :roll: :roll: :?:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

An oversight on my part from my earlier post, the evenings up in the bar were great, relaxing and very enjoyable company.

Also, I have to thank Gaspode (Ken) for his assistance in helping with my Maxview crank-up sat/dish, using a pace SKY mini box I was struggling to get it set up for the first time since fitting it.

Along came Ken and within minutes I was watching sky, he did make it look so easy and to be honest, once you know what to do, it is, as I found out after lowering the dish when I went to bed and raised/tuned it the next morning, so simple then.

I just have to look on the Internet now to see if I can buy some patience, as I was in too much of hurry when tuning it in.

MHS…Rob  ps…thanks also to Gaspode for the loan of the sky remote, I left mine at home  …I was on my own and we all know men don’t remember things…don’t we?


----------

